Ask HN: What's the Most Interesting Article You Read This Week? - mrburton
======
yesenadam
Today I came across Cosma Shalizi's review of _A New Kind of Science_ , and
his page with 169 book reviews 1995-2018, I've read half a dozen so far,
they're all great - he has a very attractive style. A wide range: science,
politics, social science, history, philosophy, mathematics..

[http://bactra.org/reviews/](http://bactra.org/reviews/)

------
donmcc
The Secret History of Women in Coding

[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/13/magazine/women-coding-
com...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/13/magazine/women-coding-computer-
programming.html)

Contains some great stories about the early days of programming.

~~~
sunsetvalley
This was interesting.

------
apacheCamel
Atlantic City Is Really Going Down This time

[https://longreads.com/2019/02/11/atlantic-city-is-really-
goi...](https://longreads.com/2019/02/11/atlantic-city-is-really-going-down-
this-time/)

It has quite a few things I am currently really interested in. I've never been
to Atlantic City but it always seemed like an extremely fascinating place with
a lot of history. The pressure of the fading desire to gamble and climate
change has serious impacts and this article was a great overview of the
problems they are facing.

------
CloudNetworking
I have revisited this RDR2 review/article
[https://www.anaitgames.com/analisis/analisis-red-dead-
redemp...](https://www.anaitgames.com/analisis/analisis-red-dead-redemption-2)
\- it's in Spanish.

The author of the piece recently passed at the early age of 35 and he was such
a good writer that I had to go and read this masterpiece once again.

If you can read Spanish please read the article. It's an incredibly good read.

Rest in peace, pinjed.

------
dgarud
Sometimes real life stories beat movie stories: [https://www.msn.com/en-
in/news/world/the-tech-whiz-behind-vi...](https://www.msn.com/en-
in/news/world/the-tech-whiz-behind-vine-and-hq-trivia-made-millions-in-
his-20s-he-was-dead-by-34/ar-BBTMJYr?li=AAgfYGb)

------
koliber
[https://logicmag.io/06-money-machines/](https://logicmag.io/06-money-
machines/)

How algo trading works. It's a really well-rounded analysis into a usually
jargon-filled, marketing-heavy, and difficult to understand world.

